# First DCC Experience - Need Help



## avidesk (Mar 6, 2012)

I just got my Zephyr Xtra, an Athearn SW1500 'DCC-Ready' and a DH123D. According to the documentation that I read, the DH123D is ready to go without any programming. So I plugged it into the socket inside the loco and tried to operate it. Nothing worked except I could turn the rear light on/off with button '0'. I turned off the Zephyr, powered it back on, made sure my address was set to 003, and tried again. Reverse worked, forward did not. I tried this multiple times, sometime even reverse would not work. No movement at all, but lights do come on.

How likely is it that I have a defective decoder? I can't believe I messed anything up considering all I did was plug in the decoder and try to run it. I didn't have to do any wiring or anything.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Does your engine have a board similar to this one before you installed the decoder?


----------



## avidesk (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes it does.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It came with one of these jumpers.







when you installed the decoder you removed one of them right!


----------



## avidesk (Mar 6, 2012)

I sure did. I'm not as dumb as some people may think.

A couple hours ago I took it to the hobby shop where I bought it. Unfortunately their test track wasn't set up to do any programming, so they couldn't do any real diagnostics. We attempted to run it but it didn't respond at all with the decoder in place. With the dummy chip in, it ran beautifully.

I will be visiting someone tomorrow that has a Digitrax setup and we'll test it at his place. He also has some spare decoders so we should be able to nail down the problem.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I was buy no means not calling you DUMB!
I just try to cover all bases while troubleshooting!
I have just seen some of the boards come with one or the other and a few with both! Real mess up on Athearns part.
If it's working on DC and not DCC, then it's a decoder problem for use.
With a Zephyr Xtra you have the ability to program. Have you just not dove into that yet?


----------



## avidesk (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah I actually tried to do some programming, but it was having trouble with that also. I kept getting read errors when I tried to read some of the CVs. I did a factory reset and it seemed to work according to the Zephyr, but the train still wasn't responding.

PS I should have added a smiley face to my comment, I knew you weren't calling me dumb. I was just kidding around.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea the initial learning curve of programming can be a rough one but once you get it, you got it!
#1 problem That I've found over the years in programing new installs is dirty programing track and or engine wheels.
You said they were new did you clean the wheels with denatured alcohol or 90 percent or better rubbing /isopropyl alcohol?
And be for you can say but it worked on DC, DCC programming and running needs cleaner track to run on! I wipe down both the rails and the wheels right before I program and always get better results!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

hay I am the DCC dummy! but if I keep reading I will be ready to go DCC by the time that I can afford it.

Thanks for asking DCC question. I don't even know what to ask.


----------



## avidesk (Mar 6, 2012)

Turns out it was the decoder the whole time. Replaced the decoder with another of the same type and it works just fine. Unfortunately the first decoder must have sent a surge through the electrical system of my loco at some point.. one of my reverse lamps is burnt out.


----------

